# Switching to NG from Propane



## JoeS (Aug 14, 2009)

I am contemplating switching from Propane to NG. I have done all of the price comparrisons and can not find any reason not to make the move. Does anyone know of or have any legitimate reason not to make the switch?


----------



## North of 60 (Aug 14, 2009)

If its available in your area and a service can be supplied to your home then its definitely worth it. Just allow in your budget the cost of re-orficing your appliance's by a qualified licenced gas contractor.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 14, 2009)

You don't mention what unit you have, but check your 
manual to see what's needed for the conversion.
Sometimes it involves a complete burner change 
along with the regulator, burner & pilot orifices.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 3, 2009)

you will save $ burning ng vs lpg. cleaner burning cheaper fuel, ng soots less at elevation.
ng doesn't have as pretty a flame as lpg is the main difference


----------

